#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Отличие в подходах каббалы и буддизма

## Топпер

Вот как описывает принципиальное отличие в подходах Михаэль Лайтман:

----------


## Aion

Бханте, да гонит таки Михаэль Лайтман: 


> Подобные взгляды вызывают резкое неприятие со стороны последователей традиционного подхода к каббале.
> 
> ©


 :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Но какую-то часть каббалистов он ведь представляет.

----------


## Aion

> Но какую-то часть каббалистов он ведь представляет.


Да, но это какая-то подозрительная часть: 


> Российская ассоциация центров изучения религии и сект (РАЦИРС), объединяющая региональные общественные организации, работающие по проблеме сектантства на территории постсоветского пространства и возглавляемая Александром Дворкиным, перечисляет «Школу Михаэля Лайтмана» в своём списке тоталитарных сект.
> ©

----------


## Топпер

> Да, но это какая-то подозрительная часть:


Другой части с видеороликами про отличие каббалы от буддизма нету. Если найдёте - выкладывайте. Тоже будет интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Eugeny

> Российская ассоциация центров изучения религии и сект (РАЦИРС), объединяющая региональные общественные организации, работающие по проблеме сектантства на территории постсоветского пространства и возглавляемая Александром Дворкиным, перечисляет «Школу Михаэля Лайтмана» в своём списке тоталитарных сект.
> ©


А у Дворкина все кто не РПЦ все секты

----------

Aion (02.05.2012), Alex (02.05.2012), Bob (02.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012), Сауди (02.05.2012), Сергей Хос (02.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Лайтмана не любят потому, что он дает изучать каббалу, не правоверным евреям после 40 лет, а Мадонне и её детям. Это как то не очень серьезно, как не крути.т А ну и так же как не вспомнить, его замечательных брошюры, в которых каббала чудодейственным образом излечивает вас от алкоголизма, невроза и импотенции - это воспринимается, допустим, моей семьей и нашими Челябинскими раввинами, не совсем серьезно.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012), Фил (02.05.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Было бы странно, если бы апологет и проповедник собственной ветви каббалы не вознёс эту приватную ветвь надо всеми духовными учениями, религиями, да, заодно, и науками, суля тем, кто будет следовать _его собственному_ учению, полное счастье -- уж по самому Лайтману враз видать, насколько полно он счастлив : ), сочетая в себе эгоизм и альтруизм без никакого насилия над собственной личностью, подавляемой, конечно же, не только в буддизме. : )
Лукавые дела...

Для сравнения подходов, если уж о буддизме (в котором Лайтман, полагаю, вообще не смыслит, ибо оно ему и не надо) в сравнении с каббалой, -- вот давний диалог о саббатианской каббале между буддистом, востоковедом Е.А.Торчиновым и профессором кафедры еврейской и общей философии университета Бар-Илан (Израиль). Почувствуйте, как говорится, разницу не на уровне ролика. %)

----------

Aion (02.05.2012), AndyZ (02.05.2012), Hang Gahm (03.05.2012), Алевлад (02.05.2012), Вова Л. (02.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.05.2012), Иван Горяинов (02.05.2012), Маркион (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> как не вспомнить, его замечательных брошюры, в которых каббала чудодейственным образом излечивает вас от алкоголизма, невроза и импотенции - это воспринимается, допустим, моей семьей и нашими Челябинскими раввинами, не совсем серьезно.


Может быть они неправильно прикладывали эти брошюры?  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (02.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Для сравнения подходов, если уж о буддизме (в котором Лайтман, полагаю, вообще не смыслит, ибо оно ему и не надо) в сравнении с каббалой, -- вот давний диалог о саббатианской каббале между буддистом, востоковедом Е.А.Торчиновым и профессором кафедры еврейской и общей философии университета Бар-Илан (Израиль). Почувствуйте, как говорится, разницу не на уровне ролика. %)


Большое спасибо за ссылку.

----------

Юй Кан (02.05.2012)

----------


## Сауди

> Лайтмана не любят потому, что он дает изучать каббалу, не правоверным евреям после 40 лет, а Мадонне и её детям. Это как то не очень серьезно, как не крути.т А ну и так же как не вспомнить, его замечательных брошюры, в которых каббала чудодейственным образом излечивает вас от алкоголизма, невроза и импотенции - это воспринимается, допустим, моей семьей и нашими Челябинскими раввинами, не совсем серьезно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Большое спасибо за ссылку.


Большое пожалуйста. : )
К Вам зачастил народ, склонный к каббале, что ли?

----------


## Топпер

> Большое пожалуйста. : )
> К Вам зачастил народ, склонный к каббале, что ли?


Нет. Всё как обычно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё на полях, малость поумничаю про частность и ваще. : )

Жестикуляция, кстати, у Лайтмана очень показательная: "раскрывающих" жестов, связанных с даянием/отдачей, практически нет, все -- стяжающие, загребущие...
Да и в самой беседе он убедительно констатирует возрастание/умножение человеческой алчности, напирая на то, что умножение алчности в себе -- единственный путь/способ получать удовольствие и наслаждаться.

А ведь сансара как таковая устроена как система ловушек/соблазнов для эго. И чем дальше в Кали-югу, тем этих соблазнов становится всё больше, а мастерство их рекламирующих ("Получи на грош пятаков, ты этого достоин!") становится всё искуснее.
Времени же на самоосознание у человека в повсеместно стимулируемой рекламой гонке за "благами цивилизации" остаётся всё меньше: нельзя отставать от других, зависать, тормозить, попадать в разряд лузеров!
Это, собственно, и есть период, названный многими из мудрых _эпохой угасания Дхармы/Закона_ в любом смысле. Лайтман же, Мавроди этц тут -- как рыбы в воде...

----------

Wyrd (02.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (02.05.2012)

----------


## Борис Оширов

Лайтмановская "каббала" тогоже рода, что и "буддизьм" в изложении г-на Рёриха или м-м Блаватской.
Нью-эйджевская шизотерика.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Обычно Лайтмана сравнивают с другим, более известным западным деятелем буддизма  :Embarrassment: 




> Лайтмановская "каббала" тогоже рода, что и "буддизьм" в изложении г-на Рёриха или м-м Блаватской. Нью-эйджевская шизотерика.


И кстати смотря какого Рериха вы имеете в виду, допустим под редакцией Ю.Н.Рерих, был выпущен замечательный перевод Дхаммапады В.Н.Топорова.

----------

Велеслав (04.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> И кстати смотря какого Рериха вы имеете в виду, допустим под редакцией Ю.Н.Рерих, был выпущен замечательный перевод Дхаммапады В.Н.Топорова.


Отца конечно. Сын то нормальный учёный был.

----------

Bob (05.05.2012), Eugeny (02.05.2012), Велеслав (04.05.2012), Сауди (03.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (03.05.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

Бханте, помниться мы с вами в том году заходили в одну московскую синагогу и имели возможность поговорить с Раввином.
Я задал ему вопрос о Каббале и о Лайтмане. Так вот если помните, он очень плохо отозвался о Лайтмане. Что по сути, эта "его" Каббала - поверхностная профанация, а сам Лайтман обыкновенный врач (по моему уже в прошлом), стоматолог вроде (могу ошибаться конечно).
Кем бы он не был, но то что его не признают представители традиционных течений Иудаизма - говорит о многом. Да и мирок у них там достаточно тесный, они все всё знают так или иначе друг о друге. 
Кто, откуда, чем занимался и т.д.

----------

Bob (05.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Да, помню этот разговор про него  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (05.05.2012), Велеслав (05.05.2012)

----------


## Велеслав

Посмотрел ролик что вы в начале скинули. Лайтман думает что в Азии большинство людей изо дня в день себя только и подавляют. И мол вот сейчас их эгоизм разыгрался и скоро все эти методики не будут работать.
Всё им вышесказанное говорит о том что он не знает о том как и чем живут миряне-Буддисты в азиатских странах. Он думает что там все до недавнего времени были какими то жуткими аскетами и только и делали что медитировали, да в монастырях сидели.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.05.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> ...Иерусалимские раввины почувствовали, что между тамплиерами и ассасинами что-то происходит, и испанские раввины, которые кружили по Европе и делали вид, что хотят одалживать под проценты деньги разным командориям, тоже что-то пронюхали. Они не были посвящены в тайну и, решив сохранить национальное достоинство, собрались разгадать ее собственными силами. Как это: мы, Богоизбранный Народ, и не ведаем Тайны Тайн? И трах-бах, зарождается традиция каббализма, самоотверженная попытка представителей всех существующих на свете диаспор жить и действовать так, словно им все известно и они господствуют над всеми.
> – Однако, поступая так, они заставили христиан поверить в то, что им действительно все известно.


(C)

чушь конечно, но выводы похожи на правду.

----------


## Мансур

Лайтман, как он сам говорит на лекциях, пытается из Каббалы сделать светскую науку, открытую и доступную всем желающим. Было бы странно, если б это понравилось традиционалистам. Это такой иудейский Гоенка )

----------


## Ersh

Получается, что вся эта Каббала - учение из серии "щас я все по-быстрому объясню про то как все устроено". Представления про медитацию у Лайтмана феерические конечно.

----------


## Мансур

Я слушал его лекции года три назад на протяжении пары месяцев (kab.tv). За это время он о медитации вообще ничего не сказал. Более того, он не занимается отдельными людьми в принципе, только законами. А основные призыва были - строить социализм и учить Каббалу. Женщины в этих процессах участвовать не должны. Женщины должны заниматься мужем и семьей.

----------


## Балдан

Посмотрела ролик. Каббала -  искажение истины в кривых зеркалах сознания оправдывающегося эго

----------

Hang Gahm (11.05.2012), Алексей Л (13.11.2012), Велеслав (12.05.2012), Ондрий (11.05.2012), Сауди (11.05.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Именно так. Лучше и не скажешь. :Kiss:

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Такое лучше вообще никогда не говорить и даже про такое не думать  :Wink:

----------


## Wyrd

> Такое лучше вообще никогда не говорить и даже про такое не думать


  :Big Grin: 

В связи с четырехэтажным речевым оборотом мне тут вспомнился знаменательный альбом группы Нитберг (вообще, дивное сочетание гитлернутости, тяжелых наркотиков, язычества, и, возможно, силы земли) с эпическими балладами
"Шип Воли Вепрь Убийца" и "Волк Коня Холокоста Копыт"

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.05.2012), Сауди (11.05.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.05.2012)

----------

